# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps Types of Accounts in Oracle Applications

## NEERAJ11

Hi,

Can someone please explain about the types of accounts use in Oracle Apps. I know some account, Revenue Account, Expense Account. But don't much about them. 

It will be of great help if someone can explain about them more. 

Thanks

----------


## shivender_pathway

there r five types of accounts 1)revenue 2)income 3)assets 4)liability 5)owner ship acconts

----------


## kusumakumari

5 types of accounts available 1) Asset 2)Expense 3)Liability 4)OwenerShip/Stockholders Equity & 5)Revenue

----------

